# Van Til's Reply to Buswell



## Wayne (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been posting a series of articles from 1948-49 in which J. Oliver Buswell, Jr. and others critique Van Til's approach to apologetics. After about five articles, Van Til finally enters the fray and defends his views. 

Judging from appearances only, it seems that it was difficult to get Van Til to reply to these critiques. The series began in March 1948 and it the April 1949 issue of The Bible Today before the first reply by Van Til appears.

Van Til Gets His Turn « - The Continuing Story -

There's a full list of the articles in the series, with links, included with that post.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did Mr. Buswell identify himself with Mr. Clark's aproach to apologetics, or was that implicit, or unclear?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 11, 2011)

Scott:

When I finish with this series, I'll turn to a prior series where Buswell reviews on of Clark's books, then Clark replies, etc., etc.

In short, Buswell took exception there too, though there was more general agreement.


----------

